# Colin Marston (Dysrhythmia, Behold... The Arctopus, Krallice, Gorguts) - Bass Tone



## Mwoit (Apr 16, 2012)

I love that gritty dirty tone he gets when he plays / produces bass. How does he nail it? I have no idea what he's using in terms of gear.

EDIT: Except I know he has a Warr Metal for his Behold... The Arctopus work.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw Dysrhythmia a few years ago. He was using an unusual rig... appeared to be a bi-amp rig with an old looking guitar 2x12 combo on top and Eden 4x10 cab on the bottom. His bass did not appear to be super extravagant, I think it had some duct tape on it. I didn't get a look at his board but he may have had an additional tone (more scooped sounding) and an OD.

I think a lot of us tend to get wrapped up in gear, in the case of Colin's rig/sound it's all about the player- it doesnt matter if his rig is non traditional, he makes it work awesomely for his band. The live sound coming off the stage was great- better than their albums IMO.

Dysrhythmia is on another level, I think they have an unusually high degree of professionalism about what they do.

If you wanted to get his sound- play with a pick, dial in something bright, use some punchy compression. Mixing in a little grit can kind of be an art and it'll depend on your rig and creativity.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 16, 2012)

guitar amp with a bass cab? kyuss style!

dont know how accurate i found this:



> In Dysrhythmia Marston plays an Ibanez BTB 6-string bass guitar with a pick into a Hartke 3500 head with an Eden 410 XLT cabinet and a Roland JC-120 guitar combo. In Behold... the Arctopus he plays a 12-string Raptor Warr guitar (which has been discontinued) as well as a "Metal" Series Warr guitar into the same amps plus an extra Crate 2x12 combo. He uses various distortion and delay pedals in both bands.[1] In Krallice, he uses a pre-2008 Ibanez Iceman guitar.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 16, 2012)

Might look into a compressor, I've recently acquired a Darkglass B7K for OD, I'll add a compressor to squash things up and I have a ISP Noise Decimator just to throw in there.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 18, 2012)

BTB 6ers are awesome basses, i've owned 2.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 18, 2012)

Send him an email, he's a nice guy. Got back to me pretty promptly last time I shot him one. 

I have that Indricothere album on vinyl, great stuff.


----------



## Scordare (Apr 18, 2012)

Murdstone said:


> Send him an email, he's a nice guy. Got back to me pretty promptly last time I shot him one.
> 
> I have that Indricothere album on vinyl, great stuff.




+1 on the Indricothere, great album.

I'm curious to know what he used as well.. I've tried getting that tone and failed miserably.


----------



## carcass (May 21, 2012)

I found this video on youtube, Colin speaks about his gear a little bit, maybe it will be helpful:

Studio Tour: Colin Marston - Scion Music(less) Music Conference - YouTube


----------



## russtolium (May 23, 2012)

Colin has one of my absolute favorite heavy tones and I'm yet another person who has tried and failed to simulate his sound. Like others have said pick playing is mandatory. The difficult part of nailing the 'gritty' aspect of his tone is that at least to me it doesn't sound like a typical OD/Dist, or at least it seems like it might be targeting a different frequency range...


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 24, 2012)

When I saw Dysrhythmia he was definitely using a JC120 with a 4x10, and I didn't get a super close look at the pedal board, but from a few feet away it looked the signal was split with different effects going to each amp. Awesome live sound from that group.


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 28, 2012)

Emailed Colin and he replied. Nice guy! 



Colin Marston said:


> all those records were recorded differently. indricothere is mostly a cheesy amp simulator (and it's warr guitar, not bass). but for bass i split the signal between a bass amp and a guitar amp and mic both. most of the sound probably comes from playing with overdrive and a pick. i also almost always record live with the drummer.


----------

